# My new Ranitomeya Vanzolinii



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Just got my new Ranitomeya Vanzolinii today. From Maryland to the West Coast.
Man they are so cute! I have them in a temp. home right now. I've already seen two of them eat springtails within the first hour. I very quickly noticed that they are FAST jumpers. I'll have to be super careful when feeding them that they do not escape. Am I allowed to say where I got them from?

Anyone have any special advice on keep these guys happy? 


































Steve


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

they're pretttttty!!!!!!
I think your allowed to say where you got them from.


----------



## FRISCHFROGS (Jan 15, 2012)

Mine keep in the upper half of the tank.
I hardly ever see them on the floor.
I have high branches with high plants. The floor is medium planted with
leaf litter.
There are lots of film canisters with different amounts of water.
I feed the them Big FF they are about 9 months OOW.
They are like little sparkley gems when they come out.
At first they all 4 slept together. Now each have their own little place to hide and sleep.
Enjoy them!
Sent you a PM


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

That's funny... Mine are always on the ground. 


Sean


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

heyduke said:


> That's funny... Mine are always on the ground.


So far three are staying at the top, like they are trying to escape and the other two are staying on the ground.. Of course this is just day one for me.

Steve


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Congrats! I love those frogs and their poka-dots!


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

ICS523 said:


> they're pretttttty!!!!!!
> I think your allowed to say where you got them from.


Do tell pls


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

You can say who you got them from, but are not supposed add any feedback. So you don't want to go on about how great they were to work with, how carefully they packaged them, etc.
You can also go to the Vendor Feedback section and write up a report there. In that section you are allowed to say how much you liked his/her services or what a flake they were.

Enjoy them! They are beautiful! They are very closely related to imitators, so for the most part, treat them like an imitator and do fine with them.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

bobrez said:


> Do tell pls


I got them from Randy (E and K Best Buys).
They where list for sale here on Dendroboard!

Steve


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Two more photos. 
So it does look like mine are climbers, they especially like hanging at the top ready to escape. I am super worry about these guys getting out when I open the lid to drop food in.

















Steve


----------



## morg (Jul 28, 2012)

Very neat looking. I had that worry too, but with my r. Vents. I soon learned that everytime I open the front door, they will scurry and brom-hide. 
Now, I'm curious as to the best way to transfer frogs that have wedged down into brom leaves.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

morg said:


> Very neat looking. I had that worry too, but with my r. Vents. I soon learned that everytime I open the front door, they will scurry and brom-hide.
> Now, I'm curious as to the best way to transfer frogs that have wedged down into brom leaves.


That's good to know, their new home that is almost ready has plenty of bromeliads in them. Maybe I should transfer them sooner than later.

Steve


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Very, very nice. These have been on my wanted list for a few years now. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

I watched your box opening of them on youtube lol


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh man, they look awesome!


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

CCLAXX said:


> I watched your box opening of them on youtube lol


Funny, I LOVE doing unboxing videos? 
I have at least 4 or 5 on Youtube.

Steve


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

These guys are doing very well. Here's a new video of them.
Also one is feeding on fruit flies towards the end of the video.


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

Yea ive seen two i think in one you got arautus (sp?) i cant remember.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

CCLAXX said:


> Yea ive seen two i think in one you got arautus (sp?) i cant remember.


Yes, plus other's like Macbook unboxing, iPad unboxing, iPhone unboxing. OK, I skipped the iPhone 5 unboxing, I figure that there are already a ton of those.

Steve


----------

